

Do Millennium Villages work? Why we may never know - cwan
http://aidwatchers.com/2009/10/do-millennium-villages-work-we-may-never-know/

======
Retric
I find it odd that he is complaining about a resource limited organization not
stepping beyond its goal _to “show what success looks like”_. Because it’s
hard for a resource limited world to help that much everywhere at once.

~~~
cwan
That's not quite his complaint. His complaint is that despite the project
being quite well funded (relative to others), they don't seem to take an
active interest in measuring results that they can be accountable to. It is
somewhat remarkable that they wouldn't though if the goal of the Millenium
Villages is to show others 'the way'.

